# Holy cow! Check out this 3,800 piece Lego Death Star!



## Clark Kent (Jun 19, 2008)

*Holy cow! Check out this 3,800 piece Lego Death Star!
By dubalicious - Fri, 20 Jun 2008 01:55:11 GMT
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

http://gizmodo.com/5018137/3800+piec...wars-lego-ever

I think I found my wife's birthday present! 


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## newGuy12 (Jun 19, 2008)

hahaha!  That is something!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 19, 2008)

Geez, as if people don't have enough to do already?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2008)

Must have alot of time on there hands


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2008)

Too cool!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 20, 2008)

Whoa.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2008)

Some people do 5000 piece jigsaw puzzles, now we have 4000 piece Lego sets. Pretty cool.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 20, 2008)

As cool as that is, I really like the writer's use of the term "nerdgasmic" in relation to the set!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> As cool as that is, I really like the writer's use of the term "nerdgasmic" in relation to the set!



I found all the "OMG" arrows to be humorous.


----------



## Drac (Jun 20, 2008)

*WOW!!!!!!!*


----------

